# B&O 2-10-2 Kitbash



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm about to embark on mating an old Rivarossi B&O S-1 superstructure to an IHC heavy 2-10-2 mechanism. This will (hopefully) give me a good-running model with proper sized drivers and NMRA flanges. Wondering if anyone has done this and has any hints, knows of any pitfalls, or other help.


----------

